# My Kudzu basket



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I made this basket yesterday from kudzu my husband and kids cut for me. You just use the woody pieces and split them- some of them are thick enough I can get several lengths of caning from each piece. I had fun making this, and can't wait to make more.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

That almost looks like it's woven with variegated shetland yarn! How pretty! And they call kudzu a WEED! It's ...it's a ...a...CRAFT ITEM!


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you. 
EVERYTHING is a craft item, to me, lol. 
My next thing is to try cooking kudzu- I found some recipes for the leaves. I figure, if it wants to grow so well, I won't complain, I'll just use it.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

This is great. Kudzu is so invasive and taking over the south, even here in MD. Good to make something out of it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Alton Brown, on his road trip show...hmmm....Something about Asphalt....anyway...he said he uses it as a salad. That it's peppery, I think, and very tasty.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Some people on a road nearby have tried having a garden where there has been kudzu for years. Impossible! All you can see that looks like a garden is some corn sticking up above the kudzu.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

A couple years ago, there was an article in Farm and Ranch or Country Woman about a couple that makes all kinds of things from Kudzu. They make jelly, etc. Wish I could remember the issue for you. They had a website, too I believe. I was actually considering trying to get some starts of it going here, but remembered how invasive it is. They also use it for livestock feed, saying it had a high protein content, I believe. I'll see if I can find the article for you. Beautiful basket, by the way! How long did it take to make? Jan in Co


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, Jan! I'd love to see that article.
I've been feeding kudzu to my goats and rabbits, and they love the stuff.

It took me about 4 hours of steady work to weave the basket. It was my first time working with kudzu, but it really wasn't that different from other materials- it doesn't tend to break, so in some respects it was easier. Weaving with honeysuckle is a pain in the neck, but the kudzu was pretty good to work with. I want to make some smaller ones soon, too!

Countrylady- I've seen those kinds of gardens, too. I can't even imagine the frustration! I'm thankful we've been able to keep it out of ours. I've heard pasturing goats and then pigs on it will get rid of it. The goats eat all the tops off, and then the pigs dig up the roots.
I don't know if the kudzu here in the states develops the same sized root as it does in Asia- I think the soil and climate differences slow it down a little, but in Asia, the root grows to be man-sized. I would imagine that pigs would have a field-day with it!


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Kudzu Jelly

4 cups kudzu blossoms (or substitute fireweed blossoms for those living in the west)
4 cups boiling water
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 package pectin
5 cups sugar
4-6 half-pint jars & lids, sterilized and kept hot

Kudzu blossoms are ready to be picked the end of July through the beginning of September. If you live in an area with an abundance of kudzu vines you will know when the flowers are in bloom from the sweet grape like aroma in the air. Use scissors to cut the flowering stem off the vine.

Be careful to cut only blossoms that have not been sprayed with any type of chemicals. Many kudzu vines found along the side of the road are sprayed each year by the county to try and kill them. Also wear gloves when gathering blossoms. I had a big spider land on my hand once while picking my flowers for jelly. I have worn gloves ever since then.

Pull the purple blossoms off the stem until you have 4 cups. Wash blossoms thoroughly to remove bugs or stems. Place blossoms in large bowl and pour boiling water over them. Stir and set in refrigerator for at least 6 hours or overnight. Liquid will be grayish in color.

Strain liquid and discard blossoms. Pour liquid in a medium pot. Add lemon juice, pectin, and sugar. The lemon juice will turn the gray liquid a bright purple. Bring jelly to a full rolling boil, stirring constantly. Boil for 2 minutes.

Remove from heat and skim off foam. Pour jelly into hot sterilized jars and seal. Process jelly in boiling water bath for 7 minutes. Store in a cool, dark place.

If jelly does not thicken properly the kudzu mixture can still be used as syrup for pancakes. This tends to happen to me if I try and double the recipe. But the syrup is just as tasty as the jelly. Enjoy


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe! I've wanted to try making it!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Elsbet, I've scanned every magazine that has issues on line and can't find the article I was thinking of. Maybe it was longer ago than I thought! I'm wishing I had kudzu here, to try making that jelly and also for feed for the pigs and goats, maybe the sheep would eat some of it, too. Or the cows, etc. Too dry here in the west for it, I think. Jan in Co


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for looking, Jan! I think I've seen articles on the stuff in Countryside, and I have boxes and boxes and boxes of back issues. I'll look through them.  When we subscribed, we lived in Maine, so kudzu wasn't really on my radar then, lol.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I like your basket and have found this thread very interesting. I read about a woman that makes paper out of kudzu. It is really good to see uses for it. It is a real pain in our neck of the woods but will tell folks about what I have learned on this thread.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you, Elliemae!
There is a woman who lives not too far from us who makes gorgeous Kudzu paper and baskets. Her name is Nancy Basket, and she is quite famous in the folkcraft world. I wonder if the what you read was about her?


----------

